# Windows XP mit Windows 7 verbinden



## Karaley (4. November 2009)

Hallo, 

ich hoff dass das hier richtig ist, ich versuchs in meiner Verzweiflung einfach mal ;-) Wir haben hier schon den ganzen Abend mit einem Problem zu kämpfen. Meine Mutter hat sich ein Netbook mit Windows 7 gekauft. Ihr HauptPC hat Windows XP. Alle PCs sind im gleichen Netzwerk "homenet" drin. Nach der Windows 7 Netzwerkeinrichtung haben wir alle PCs im Netzwerk in die Arbeitsgruppe "Heimnetzgruppe" gelegt. Und ab da... geht nichtsmehr. Der XP PC zeigt unter "Arbeitsgruppencomputer" sowohl das Windows 7 Netbook als auch mein Macbook an, kann aber auf beide nicht zugreifen (Gibt dann eine Fehlermeldung mit Berechtigung usw). 

Noch ein Problem ist die Freigabe von Ordnern in Windows 7. Wir versuchen alles nach Anleitung, und machen "Freigeben für... Heimnetzgruppe (lesen)". Wenn der Ordner markiert ist steht unten auch "Freigabe für [Nutzername], Heimnetzgruppe". Oben in "Freigabe für..." ist aber "Niemand" markiert.

Meine Mutter ist leider ein totaler PC-Laie, und ich kenn mich mittlerweile quasi nurnoch mit Mac OS aus, und mit den neuen Windows Systemen schon garnicht. 

Hat irgendjemand vielleicht eine Ahnung was das Problem sein könnte? Ich bin mir sicher dass das was total simples ist, was wir nur eben einfach nicht finden. 

Achja –alle PCs/Macs/Netbooks/... sind im Netzwerk und können über den Router aufs Internet zugreifen. Firewall abschalten hab ich auch schon versucht, ändert aber nichts. PCs anpingen (über die IP) gegenseitig funktioniert auch nicht. Mir ist das alles grade ein großes Rätsel, und ich wär wirklich wirklich dankbar wenn hier jemand helfen könnte!


Kara


----------



## win in die tonne? (15. November 2009)

ja habe das selbige problem habe nen game-rechner auf dem ich xp als betriebssystem habe und nen netbook mit win7 würde gern daten verschieben und und ein cd laufwerk im netzwerk freigeben aber steige dort nicht durch bei! zumindest nicht mit win 7 alles erdenkliche versucht doch nix geht 
finde mit dem xp rechner auch mein win7 netbook doch kann nicht drauf zugreifen mit dem win7netbook finde ich mein rechner leider nicht

hoffe hier weiß mal einer bescheid
  schonmal danke


----------



## Dragonblade (24. Dezember 2009)

Hab das selbe Problem nur das auf dem Netbook XP drauf ist und auf meinem festen Win7


----------

